# Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte



## GTBTS (20. Juli 2011)

*Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*

Moin

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir logitechs g930 holen, allerdings lese ich in Erfahrungsberichten, dass diese stark rauschen und knistern sollen, außerdem bricht die verbindung  ab und zu ab. Alles k.o. kriterien für mich.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir  ein 5.1 System wie das edifier s550 zuzulegen, allerdings fehlt mir dafür eig. der Platz, deswegen tendiere ich eher zu einem, wie auch schon aus dem Forum vorgeschlagenem, Steelseries Siberia v2, Corsair hs1 oder Sennheiser pc 360.

Ich möchte aber nicht auf 7.1 verzichten, wenn ich mal ein paar Runden Shooter spiele, deswegen soll auch gleich noch eine passende Soundkarte dazubestellt werden, in einem anderen Forenbereich wurde mir schon das   ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland empfohlen.
Ich habe mich noch nicht besonders mit Soundkarten auseinander gesetzt, deswegen frage ich lieber noch einmal nach. Ist es möglich mit der oben gennanten Soundkarte virtuelles 7.1 bei Stereo Headsets zu aktivieren? In Filmen oder bei Musik ist es mir eig egal, nur in Games sollte es reibungslos funktionieren. 
Ich weiß auch, dass virtuelles 7.1 nicht richtig rüberkommt, da dem Menschen dafür ein paar Ohren fehlen, aber es ist ja wie gesagt nur für ein paar Shooter abende.

Gruß

ps: Ich weiß das professionelle Hifi Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro besser wären, ich mag es aber lieber etwas kompakter.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*

Also, das ist so: das Headset von Corsair zB hat USB, das braucht gar nicht eine extra Soundkarte, das hat einen Soundchip eingebaut wie jedes USB-Headset, und hat auch eine eigene 5.1/7.1-Simulation. Das Siberia gibt es mit und ohne USB. Wenn Du aber ne Xonar kaufst, dann solltest Du natürlich ein Headset ohne USB nehmen. Das wäre dann auch besser als ein gleichteures mit USB. Oder aber Du lässt es mit der Xonar und nimmst ein besseres, teureres Headset mit USB.

Wegen 5.1 bei der Xonar: die hat Dolby Headphone, also kann man dort 5.1/7.1 für Headset/Kopfhörer aktivieren. 5.1 klappt bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (jedes Ohr ist halt anders gebaut) an sich auch ganz gut - aber ob sogar 7.1 korrekt klappt? Ich würde lieber im 5.1-modus spielen und ein gutes 5.1 haben, wo man VIELLEICHT nicht weiß, ob der Gegner nur GENAU links von einem steht oder vlt. nen Meter weiter hinten oder vorne, anstatt ein 7.1, das nicht so gut klappt und dann am Ende weniger korrekt arbeitet als das virtuelle 5.1.



Ach ja: wie kommt es, dass Du Headsets für nur 60€, aber auch eines für über 130€ (sennheiser) rausgesucht hast? ^^


----------



## GTBTS (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja: wie kommt es, dass Du Headsets für nur 60€, aber auch eines für über 130€ (sennheiser) rausgesucht hast? ^^


 
Also ich finde das Sennheiser nur für 145€  

Welche konkurrenzfähigen Headsets gibt es denn in dem Preisbereich sonst? Logitech g930, aber das soll ja nicht so toll sein.
Ansonsten wurden mir eben die 3 Headsets aus dem Forum empfohlen. Gut muss ja nicht immer teuer sein.

ich habe aber gerade gelesen, dass das asus xonar dx im Raumklang nicht besonders gut punkten kann( http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/soundkarten/asus-xonar-ds/157.html ), sollte ich da besser dieses hier Creative Soundkarte Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium 7.1 PCIe BULK - Computer Shop - Hardware, wählen ?
CMSS-3D soll ja recht gut sein.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*

Da steht im Test, dass es _gar keinen_ Raumklang für Stereo bzw. Kopfhörer gibt - allerdings findet man bei Onlineshops gegenteilige Infos, da steht nämlich "Dolby Headphone", zB hier Asus Soundkarte Xonar DX/XD Low Profile 7.1 PCIe x1 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook oder hier (bei Spezifikationen) K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks 

Evlt. istv der Test einfach zu alt, und inzwischen ist Dolby Headphone mit dabei - das ist meines Wissen eh eine Software-Sache, d.h. das kann Asus auch zB ein Jahr nach dem Test neu in den Treibern dazugefügt haben. Am besten schau mal lieber direkt bei Asus.


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*

@GTBTS

Vom kauf eines Headsets kann ich dir nur abraten, weil diese nur die Hälfte kosten dürften, wenn man sie an der Klangqualität, Passform und Materialgüte gleich teurer Hifi Kopfhörer misst. "Gamer"produkte sind meiner Meinung nur billiges, durch marktschreierisches Marketinggewäsch gehyptes Chinakruppzeug.

Kauf dir lieber einen Hifi Kopfhörer + Mikro! Da bekommst du einen sehr viel reeleren Gegenwert für den Geld.


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> @GTBTS
> 
> Vom kauf eines Headsets kann ich dir nur abraten, weil diese nur die Hälfte kosten dürften, wenn man sie an der Klangqualität, Passform und Materialgüte gleich teurer Hifi Kopfhörer misst. "Gamer"produkte sind meiner Meinung nur billiges, durch marktschreierisches Marketinggewäsch gehyptes Chinakruppzeug.
> 
> Kauf dir lieber einen Hifi Kopfhörer + Mikro! Da bekommst du einen sehr viel reeleren Gegenwert für den Geld.



Les die letzten Zeilen im Startpost nochmal


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*

Dann bin ich raus, weil ich Headsets nicht empfehlen kann. Dazu ist das P/l viel zu miserabel.


----------



## GTBTS (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Da steht im Test, dass es _gar keinen_ Raumklang für Stereo bzw. Kopfhörer gibt - allerdings findet man bei Onlineshops gegenteilige Infos, da steht nämlich "Dolby Headphone", zB hier Asus Soundkarte Xonar DX/XD Low Profile 7.1 PCIe x1 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook oder hier (bei Spezifikationen) K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks
> 
> Evlt. istv der Test einfach zu alt, und inzwischen ist Dolby Headphone mit dabei - das ist meines Wissen eh eine Software-Sache, d.h. das kann Asus auch zB ein Jahr nach dem Test neu in den Treibern dazugefügt haben. Am besten schau mal lieber direkt bei Asus.



ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar DX

''*Dolby® Pro-Logic IIx™* 
Die  Dolby® Pro-Logic IIx™-Technologie wandelt jedes beliebige  2-Kanal-Stereosignal oder 5.1- Tonsignal in 6.1- oder 7.1-Kanal  Raumklang um. Das Raumklanggefühl wird somit drastisch gesteigert und  Spiele- oder Filmerlebnisse werden noch packender und mitreißender.''

''*Xear 3D™ Virtual Speaker Shifter*
Die Xear® 3D Sound-Technologie simuliert mit herkömmlichen Stereo-Lautsprechern einen kristallklaren 7.1 Surround Sound.''

Also doch 5.1 und 7.1 ?


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

Ja wobei Herbboy ja sagte, dass die 5.1 Simulatin besser klappt.
Richtig lesen


----------



## GTBTS (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ja wobei Herbboy ja sagte, dass die 5.1 Simulatin besser klappt.
> Richtig lesen


 Ja, ich habe schon verstanden, dass 5.1 besser funktioniert, trotzdem wollte ich wissen ob diese Soundkarte überhaupt Raumklang unterstützt.

Mit 5.1 kann ich auch leben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Headsets und 7.1 über Soundkarte*

Das wichtigste ist "Dolby Headphone", und das hat die karte, wie Du auf der Asus-Seite ja siehst. Dazu noch dieses "Virtual Speaker", was Asus selber entwickelt hat. Beides ist das, was Du haben willst. Da musst Du dann einfach später selber mal testen, was Dir besser gefällt. Dolby Headphon ist halt extra für Kopfhörer, das könnte besser funktionieren. Bei der Speaker-Simulation wird nämlich von längeren Schallwegen ausgegangen und die Surroundsimulation daher natürlich anders berechnet: bei Boxen sind es 40-50cm bis zu Deinem Ohr, bei Kopfhörern vlt. 1-2cm. Daher dürfte es da schon Unterschiede geben.


----------

